# qmail problems - can't login

## sidkdbl07

I used the qmail/vpopmail tutorial to setup my mail server.

My problem is that I can't login with pine, or horde.

I can login to qmailadmin (which I have installed on the same server) so I know what the username and password are.

here is the entry i have in /var/log/everything/current

 *Quote:*   

> [imapd-ssl] LOGIN FAILED, method=PLAIN, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]

 

in .pinerc

 *Quote:*   

> inbox-path={localhost:993/imap/ssl/novalidate-cert/user="sid@mydomain.com"}INBOX

 

Are these right? Any help is appreciated.Last edited by sidkdbl07 on Thu Jan 05, 2006 7:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smerf

are you using courier? what is your authdaemon configuration? what is inside /var/log/mail/current?

----------

## sidkdbl07

I used the how-to located on the Gentoo website for qmail/vpopmail

I am using courier as per the instructions.

I'm using vpopmail to do my virtual hosting and I created a user using the following command

 *Quote:*   

> vadduser sid@mydomain.com myPassword

 

The guide that I used had be setup a MySQL database for vpopmail. I don't know if that is enough information to determine my authdaemon. I have to admit, I don't know what you mean when you say "What is my authdaemon configuration?" Are you looking for a conf file?

I have the following entries repeated over and over in /var/log/mail/current

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan  2 23:46:24 [imapd-ssl] Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.1]
> 
> Jan  2 23:46:24 [imapd-ssl] LOGIN FAILED, user=sid@mydomain.com, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.1]
> ...

 

Also in /var/log/mail/current

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan  1 23:49:58 [authdaemond] modules="authvchkpw", daemons=5
> 
> Jan  1 23:49:58 [authdaemond] Installing libauthvchkpw
> ...

 

----------

## sidkdbl07

here is something I think may be relevant...

 *Quote:*   

> ->printf "postmaster@mydomain.com\0myPassword\0blah\0" | ./vchkpw `which id` 3<&0
> 
> uid=89(vpopmail) gid=89(vpopmail) groups=0(root)
> 
> ->printf "sid@mydomain.com\0myPassword\0blah\0" | ./vchkpw `which id` 3<&0

 

There is no output for to second command. I tried adding 'sid' to the vpopmail group but that didn't seem to help anything.

Any ideas? I REALLY need help here.

----------

## sidkdbl07

 *Quote:*   

> ->vdeluser sid@mydomain.com
> 
> ->vadduser sid@mydomain.com myPassword
> 
> ->printf "sid@mydomain.com\myPassword\0blah\0" | ./vchkpw `which id` 3<&0
> ...

 

Then I tried to login via pine and it didn't log me in. Then I tried this again...

 *Quote:*   

> ->printf "sid@mydomain.com\myPassword\0blah\0" | ./vchkpw `which id` 3<&0

 

The second time it doesn't work!!! What could cause this?

Here is /var/log/mail/current

 *Quote:*   

> Jan  4 20:41:28 [vpopmail] vchkpw-pop3: (PLAIN) login success sid@mydomain.com:
> 
> Jan  4 20:43:35 [imapd-ssl] Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
> 
> Jan  4 20:43:39 [imapd-ssl] LOGIN FAILED, method=PLAIN, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
> ...

 

I think I can safely say that it is a courier-imap problem, no?

----------

## sidkdbl07

Well I solved one issue by re-emerging courier-authlib

In /var/log/mail/current the following message went away.

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 1 23:49:58 [authdaemond] modules="authvchkpw", daemons=5 
> 
> Jan 1 23:49:58 [authdaemond] Installing libauthvchkpw 
> 
> Jan 1 23:49:58 [authdaemond] libauthvchkpw.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 

 

I then re-emerged vpopmail and then imap-courier but I get the same issues. Sad.

Does ANYBODY have ANYTHING I can try?

Here is another thing that my be relevant....

I used to run Postfix and so I have a .maildir. Will my qmail install see that?

In /etc/courier-imap/imapd-ssl

I set MAILDIRPATH=.maildir and MAILDIR =.maildir

Is that ok?

----------

## MoreCoffeePlease

Just a random thought that might not be any help at all, but I had similar trouble logging in with pop3-ssl  following the guide that drove me crazy.

 I eventually found the solution to that.  Instead of starting authdaemon I needed to start courier-authlib as well as courier-pop3d-ssl.  Not sure what services you're already running, but you might want to try this if you haven't already?

----------

